# O(n) Sortierverfahren



## Landei (1. Apr 2012)

Wußte gar nicht, dass es das gibt. Klingt aber sehr überzeugend: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_sort


----------



## XHelp (1. Apr 2012)

Habe irgendwo vor einer Weile über eine ähnliche Idee gelesen, nur war es auf die Sortierung mit GPU bezogen, so dass man die Begriffe etwas austauschen müsste, aber im Prinzip 1 zu 1 das selbe Verfahren.


----------



## Antoras (1. Apr 2012)

Und der Algo soll mit Quanten-PCs effizient zu implementieren sein? Oder mit Grakas? Wollen die natürliche Zahlen statt auf Spaghetti auf Vektoren abbilden und die dann vergleichen? Oder ist das nur eine theoretische Überlegung, bei der man nicht weiß ob sie effizient implementiert werden kann?


----------



## bygones (2. Apr 2012)

oder man kann sich freuen dass 1. April war - fuer das weniger offensichtliche ;-)


----------



## Antoras (2. Apr 2012)

Den Algo scheint es laut dem Wiki-Erstellungsdatum schon länger zu geben als erst seit einem Tag. Da haben sich einige Leute offenbar schon eine Menge Gedanken gemacht...


----------

